# Spirit Store Locations



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

So does anyone know if the Spirit stores have started to open their local stores? Ours usually opens sometime in September. I know that you can purchase year round on line, but maybe in some of the bigger cities they open sooner?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Troll Wizard said:


> So does anyone know if the Spirit stores have started to open their local stores? Ours usually opens sometime in September. I know that you can purchase year round on line, but maybe in some of the bigger cities they open sooner?



Spirit Halloween Store Locator link​


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

@ Troll Wizard - Same here in the 'burgh, the Spirit stores open sometime around mid September.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

We're lucky if the local Spirit opens by the 1st of October here.


----------



## NemesisGenesis (Oct 4, 2011)

*Spirit store is open!!!*

That just made my week. Just bought a blacklight spotlight. Go Buffalo, haulin.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

wow! that's crazy.. in Missouri they don't open till about mid September! Never seen a sign like that either.. usually they just throw up a plastic banner that blows all over the place! nice!


----------



## TheInhumans (Aug 27, 2012)

Is this basically the Halloween version of Walmart?


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I noticed a few franchises last year that had improved signs. I think it's up to how much the individual franchise owner wants to dish out up front. 

Looks like this year they're also experimenting with express versions of their store dubbed Spirit Halloween Gallery inside malls. I saw a Spirit Halloween Gallery inside one of our local malls and in the strip right across the street was a regular Spirit Halloween.

I'm a little concerned with their selection this year if I had to judge by their website. Looks like prices are up again and a ton of stuff is listed as "online only".


----------



## epoweredrc (Aug 6, 2012)

TheInhumans said:


> Is this basically the Halloween version of Walmart?


All Halloween nothing else if its anything like Halloween City those are what we have in Ga.
Went in ine last yr and wished i had 2,000 to blow i would have...
Im waiting for it to be opened again.... my dollar general just got in halloe stuff. Dollar tree has had stuff for 2 weeks now picked up some goodies there last week and this week


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I clicked on Haunti's store locator link and this time it showed one close by that has a much bigger location. It used to be a furniture store and it has alot of floor space. In the past years, Spirit had always been in the same area but in a much smaller to teeny store space. I'm hoping they have alot more on display. Can't wait!


----------



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

NemesisGenesis said:


> That just made my week. Just bought a blacklight spotlight. Go Buffalo, haulin.


Have you tried out the spotlight yet? If so are you happy with it, and how much was it?

Dustyn


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Ours is open too! Stopped today. They have a good portion of the displays set up and more coming in. Normally they aren't open until mid September here so this was a pleasant surprise.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

None are open yet near us, but there will be two stores within a 6 mile radius from our house.


----------



## NemesisGenesis (Oct 4, 2011)

Dustyn, I'm not totally sold yet to be honest. It's bright but acts more like a blue LED thank backlight. I have to put itin front of some glow in the dark stuff but the first pass didn't look great.

There are three lights in it and it has a nice adjustable , metal mounting case. It's a bit pricey @ $17.


----------



## NemesisGenesis (Oct 4, 2011)

Found a pic.


----------



## epoweredrc (Aug 6, 2012)

Looks really cool.


----------



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

NemesisGenesis said:


> Dustyn, I'm not totally sold yet to be honest. It's bright but acts more like a blue LED thank backlight. I have to put itin front of some glow in the dark stuff but the first pass didn't look great.
> 
> There are three lights in it and it has a nice adjustable , metal mounting case. It's a bit pricey @ $17.


When the stores open here, I'll have to go take a look and see it up close.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Well their store locator is showing that they are opening in the same place as last year. But that can't be, because Jo Ann Fabrics opened a new store there just about a year ago. So I don't know where they are going to be open where I live. Guess I will have to do some detective work and find out!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

For those of you who live in or around the Salem, Oregon area the Spirit Store is opening in the old location of the Old Navy store in the Lancaster Mall. Which is nice because it has on outside entrance to the building and they don't have to go by the mall hours. But it usually closes at 8pm every night for some reason, you'd think they would stay open later. I will let you know when they are open for business. They still have boxes stacked up against the windows for now.


----------

